# Any thoughts?



## Rearsays (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi. I have had thyroid removal procedure an year ago. I was lean before the procedure but after 2 months of the procedure, I have gained quite a lot of weight. My friends don't actually recognise me. I tried dieting and exercise but couldn't regain my previous figure. A friend of mine suggested a liposuction procedure in Toronto, but I am not sure whether I can undergo this cosmetic procedure after an year of thyroid removal procedure? Is it safe? Any thoughts or suggestions regarding this procedure?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What do your latest labs look like?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I suspect your labs are sub-optimal. My guess? Your Free T3 is low.

Could you please post your most recent lab results?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Until your thyroid hormone replacement is dialed in - you may not be able to lose weight.

Goal is 3/4 of range for both FT-4 and FT-3


----------

